# Google Maps, Remote Islands/Places & Lol.



## WyldLyfe (Nov 22, 2019)

Dunno If some of you sometimes or in the past have gone onto Google maps, looked at all the remote Islands and places on the world, a lot which have no humans on them an thought it a be cool to travel, explore or set up communities there. Sometimes there'll be like some houses or something on some remote island/place or something that looks like a base ect out in the middle of nowhere, sometimes just trees and nature and beaches.

*Whats the most remote places you people been too and what was it like?*

Also check out the name of this Island...







Disappointment Island is one of seven uninhabited islands in the Auckland Islands archipelago, in New Zealand. It is 290 kilometres south of the country's main South Island and 8 kilometres from the northwest end of Auckland Island.


----------



## TrainingHoppers (Nov 22, 2019)

While interesting, and definitely doable with sailing skills and frugalness with X amount of cash, many of these Islands are internationally bordered, as well as the fact that another portion of these islands are considered natural wildlife preserves. You can be fined heavily, or even arrested for trespassing on these properties, much less crossing border illegally if you sail from a separate country.

That's just my 0.02$ though, and needless to say many on this site don't exactly hold society and it's laws in particularly high regard, myself included. It's all up to you.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Nov 22, 2019)

*I always dreamed of having an island and declare it as an independent country, freer than the US but the so called powers that wanna be control freaks don't want people to be free and independent! F**k them!

Good book to read; How Start Your Own Country by Erwin Strauss. He did say in the past he was going to update the book.

I always thought of sneaking and squatting on one of the Aleutian Islands in Alaska but I'm sure the State of Alaska would not be happy about that at all!*


----------



## WyldLyfe (Nov 23, 2019)

@Crazy Hobo Johnny No doubt, but ay thanks for the book recommendation while I'v not read it I'v googled it now and found a PDF of it which im gonna put here.

http://emilkirkegaard.dk/en/wp-content/uploads/How-to-Start-Your-Own-Country-Erwin-S.-Strauss.pdf
Also never heard of the Aleutian islands before but googled, yea they look remote, don't reckon you'd get found out there too easily however like TrainingHoppers mentioned theres a Island amongst those Islands called Alaska Maritime National Wildlife Refuge, but theres heaps of other Islands there and even in the surrounding areas aswell. Found some info on it if interested.

https://winapps.umt.edu/winapps/med...derness Character Monitoring Report, 2012.pdf


----------

